# TurnaboutVox has passed away



## Krummhorn

It is with heavy heart and much sadness that we inform our members on the death of our dear member and staff member, TurnaboutVox, this past October. 

TurnaboutVox joined our forum in September, 2013 and was promoted to Moderator in February 2016. He was later promoted to Sr. Moderator in February 2019. 

A valued member of our staff, he will be greatly missed. We do not have any other information to share at this time. 

We do ask that you give the family the courtesy of letting them grieve in private.


----------



## joen_cph

Sad to hear this, he was always a sympathetic person, and a fair and informed poster here.


----------



## elgar's ghost

How awful. Never nice to hear about anyone's demise either here or anywhere else but going by how he came across in his posting TV struck me as being one of those people of whom I think it would have been impossible not to get along with.


----------



## Triplets

Very sorry to hear this. We had some delightful exchanges here.


----------



## SixFootScowl

So sorry about this. Hope his family is doing well. He was a valued member of TC and we are grateful that much of his wisdom remains available on this site.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Sorry to hear that. He will be missed around here.


----------



## Ad Astra

My prayers go out to his friends and family, rest in peace TurnaboutVox.


----------



## starthrower

Sad news. I enjoyed his contributions.


----------



## tdc

Wow, sad news. Rest in peace TurnaboutVox. I remember him as a nice guy who seemed to get along with everybody, a lover of music, who kept up with current trends and loved string quartets. He will be missed.


----------



## david johnson

God bless his family and friends the with needed comfort


----------



## Taggart

TurnaboutVox was a very nice person who got along well with everybody. He was a pleasure to work with as a moderator - always kind and sensible. I will miss him greatly and remember him as a friend. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

I knew him only, really, by his name which evoked for me happy thoughts of buying records in the 60s and 70s and loved him for that alone! I hope that wherever he's gone, there's a complete set of that label just for him.


----------



## Flamme

Sad news...May he RIP.


----------



## Ingélou

I was so sad to learn the news, and still am. In my opinion, Turnabout Vox was an excellent moderator on TC & did a great job. 

Turnabout Vox was also my online friend - I sent him pms, chatting, asking how he was, talking about Scotland, and asking for advice. He was always sympathetic and gave wise counsel. He was witty, too, and had a great sense of humour. I will miss him.

Rest in peace, Turnabout Vox.


----------



## Merl

Thats awful news. It's never pleasant hearing of anyone leaving us. As a personaI note I will say that I always found him a kind and considerate TC member and moderator who I occasionally communicated with through PMs. RIP TAV from me and your TC friends. It's been a pleasure.


----------



## senza sordino

This is very sad news indeed. Turnabout Vox was a friend to me here, we had exchanged a few private messages. I remember he moderated our very ambitious string quartet recommended list. He was a very nice TC member, I will miss him. We will miss him.


----------



## Judith

Sorry to read this. My thoughts are with the family!


----------



## Flamme

So many deaths...Since 2019...Somethings not right...In the fabric of universe...Almost like a giant tree above us broke down and rained billions of POISON fruits upon us...


----------



## science

We'll all miss him. When the time is right, let his family know he was appreciated here.


----------



## Guest

Very sorry to hear of this.


----------



## Malx

I'd just like to add my thoughts to those so well expressed already on the thread - RIP


----------



## Sonata

I’m sorry to hear this


----------



## Barbebleu

My condolences to his family. 2021 not off to a flier then!


----------



## Art Rock

That is very sad news. RIP - I have nothing but good memories of him, both as poster and as mod.


----------



## StDior

I just noticed the sad news. Sympathetic member, excellent chamber music enthusiast. Rest in peace.


----------



## Iota

Very sorry to hear this. He struck me as very amiable person, whose presence in a thread was always a welcome thing. RIP


----------



## Dimace

Krummhorn said:


> It is with heavy heart and much sadness that we inform our members on the death of our dear member and staff member, TurnaboutVox, this past October.
> 
> TurnaboutVox joined our forum in September, 2013 and was promoted to Moderator in February 2016. He was later promoted to Sr. Moderator in February 2019.
> 
> A valued member of our staff, he will be greatly missed. We do not have any other information to share at this time.
> 
> We do ask that you give the family the courtesy of letting them grieve in private.


We ARE friends in this great community and this will remain so. (no one who passed way has been removed from my friends list.)


----------



## Itullian

R I P :angel:......................


----------

